# Assassin Snail and Rabbit Snail



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't think anyone can say for certain the Rabbit snail would be safe.


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

I was hoping the size of the rabbit snails would help keep it safe lol. I know that if they breed I run the risk of the small ones been attacked if I don't remove them in time.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Assassins will gang up on bigger snails esp if they don't have enough other live food for them. Maybe if you keep them fed with like mts or pond or whatever.....I myself wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

Key of assassin snails, do not keep them with other types of snails you want to keep.


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

If tank has MTS, Bladder, and Ram horn snails would that be enough to keep the 2 assassin snails busy?


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

Doesn't mean they won't go after the rabbits ever too.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

greenteam said:


> If tank has MTS, Bladder, and Ram horn snails would that be enough to keep the 2 assassin snails busy?


I've got three to four full size breeding adult assassins. I usually throw in one to two pond or mts per assassin a day....in the morning there's only assassins.

Trust me when I tell you they will find the snails lol don't get me wrong they are awesome snails  but they will eat what you present them with even daily...


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

If you have a lot of MTSs and ramshorns I think the rabbit snail would be safe. I breed assassin snails. I never kept rabbit snails but had mystery snails with them. In my experience, the assassins will go after ramshorns (mini or regular ones) and pond/bladder snails first, then MTSs and then they may gang up on other snails. But mine never did. Not even did they go after my nerites. But I have an overabundance of mini ramshorns and MTSs so my assassins are never hungry enough to see the need to gang up on a larger snail. When my mystery/apple snails bred, the baby apple snails were devoured before the MTSs. So if you plan on breeding rabbit snails I doubt you will succeed.


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah I figured I would not breed much and if I do find small ones I would just take and place in the HOB container till they grow some.


----------

